# Phone Booth



## DarkAura (Jul 15, 2012)

I just saw this movie called Phone Booth. It's actually pretty cool and had me on my toes thinking "Oh man, is this guy gonna die or will his girlfriends die?!" until the end. 

I'm horrible at explaining things, so if you want to know what the movie's about, click this link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phone_Booth_(film)

What are your thoughts about this movie?


----------

